# RealVNC free server logon message



## blooblie (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi all, :smile:

New to the site... I found a few people actually answering questions here relating to a number of programs I use, so I signed up!

Anyway... to my current issue; :banghead:
Using free licence of RealVNC Server.
I have everything working fine and don't need any setup help. I am relatively well schooled at the simpler stuff 

However, every time I login the server program pops up a message on the remote machine that is no better than an advertisement. It says;
'Upgrade your VNC Server license in order to benefit from premium security features and performance enhancements. Visit the RealVNC web site for more information.' :nonono:

Now this in itself isn't a problem, not in the slightest... but I run a few old full screen applications and DOS shells and VM's and other rubbish on my home kit and a couple of them throw spac attacks with the graphics when the message pops up if it is already running in fullscreen when I login... what makes it less bearable than I would like is that it has a relatively long timer to go away on its own and to get rid of it sooner requires that you click on it and close the resulting window, when I do this I have 2 programs that will crash if they are running in full screen when I login to the computer and try and clear the message. :angry:

What I would like is to disable the lovely welcome message from the friendly people at RealVNC who won't help me with the problem because I have neglected to give them my monies! :facepalm:

Cheers all.


----------



## blooblie (Oct 14, 2015)

hmm... can't work out how to move this to networking. whoopsies.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

One of the drawbacks of using free software. It has to be paid for somehow. And for most software, the free version is crippled or meant to be used as a trial to see if you like it.

If you like the software, purchase a license.


----------

